# Pete Rubish talks about his use of AAS and coming off



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

One of the few top guys willing to discuss using gear.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah seen this. Good video. Guy doing the interviewing is a right annoying **** though!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

What a bunch of Rubish.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

> What a bunch of Rubish.



View attachment 162403


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Bros talking tren.


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

Totally agree with AAS changing your mindset and wrecking relationships


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

John J Rambo said:


> Totally agree with AAS changing your mindset and wrecking relationships


Tren especially


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Noway, why did he call him out? Don't think I noticed that. I like Rubish... and Leeman...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

PMSL ^ what a hilarious description of Lui! :lol:

He's also gone a little crazy lately... since splitting up with his "wife" who wasn't really his wife.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> View attachment 162403


Good boy, have a treat


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Leeman is a nobhead.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

spicewood1990 said:


> EDIT - heres still from video that george claims he helped this bloke make this transformation in 4 months naturally with his superior coaching which you can buy for just 3 easy payments of...


If he's making claims like that, then he's nothing short of a blatant fraudster.


----------

